# REPORT: 'Widespread Panic' OI 8/10 Phish to Fish



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

posted on 12-Aug-2004 4:06:16 PM

Howdy folks!!! Well, our journey continued as we headed from Hampton on down to Broad Creek from the Phish festivities. Caught a CAT nap in the truck and then met up with Jim Baugh and his buddy Bill for some offshore action. We were rollin' down the sound at 6:45am with the parade of boats pouring out of Pirate's Cove for the Tourney. It was a truly amazing site to behold as some of the finest fishing machines from the mid-Atlantic region cruised thru the channel and headed for open waters. As we broke free of the inlet the only thing toying with the boat was the tremendous amount of wake action being generated by all of those vessels. There was zero wind and only the hint of a SE swell as we motored S down the beach. There were tons of bait schools and some inviting rips in about 100' of water but we stayed our course and when we arrived at the 100 fathom line we discovered seemingly perfect angling condtions.... You can NEVER judge a book by it's cover... NEVER! We fished this incredible rip with grass, 83* Gulf water pushing against a 2 degree break into a lesser shade of blue,upwelling currents, birds..... but very few nibbles for us and the other boats in this area. Very disheartening. We had a few bites in 1 10minute window and finally scored a Wahoo of around 30lbs; Bill's first. Way to go Bill!!! Worked both sides of the rip hard, running 9 lines, keeping the baits clean, and continously in 'the zone', all to no avail. The fishies would just not cooperate. There was even mention by one of the charter fleet that even the Bailer's had lock jaw, which is not a good sign at all. So we worked inshore over more rips, upwellings, temperature breaks, and depth changes until around 1:30pm when we called it a day. It just wasn't happening. The weather was too perfect it seemed. The ride back was easy as could be, albeit quiet for our disappointment. Going to try with JB again in September and hopefully we'll be able to get some footage for the camera. Ofcourse, it'll probably be snotty as all get out, but the fishing will hopefully be much improved. Fish On 

Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh 
><((((*>


----------



## nmb surffisher (Mar 3, 2004)

how was hampton? have u heared jay-z in brooklin,great stuff!


----------

